

Bill Moyers says, "Welcome to Plutocracy." (2 hour lecture video) - dbingham
http://www.bu.edu/buniverse/view/?v=20ZaW9PO

======
hugh3
Does anyone want to summarise for those of us who don't want to invest two
hours to see whether some old crank's trolltastic headline is backed up by
anything interesting?

~~~
dbingham
Here's a transcript of it, I'm still working my way through the question
period. It's very hard to summarize it. It's full of facts and is a very well
constructed and impassioned speech.

[http://www.truth-out.org/bill-moyers-money-fights-hard-
and-i...](http://www.truth-out.org/bill-moyers-money-fights-hard-and-it-
fights-dirty64766)

